# Hello fellow meat heads



## 1982 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey whats up? From the Midwest. I'm 29 and been weight training since I was 14 years old. The past 4 years I have been on the darkside cycling on and off. Hope to gain knowledge aswell as share my knowledge.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*1982* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

Where you from?  Mizzou.


----------



## Sp250 (Apr 1, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## 1982 (Apr 1, 2011)

Illinois, I'm close to St. Louis.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

The lou.  I actually had that typed first but backspaced it cuz I like saying Mizzou


----------



## 1982 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome Meat Head, we are happy you are here


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 1982 (Apr 5, 2011)

Once again, Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. These past few days I've been reading a lot and have learned so much. This is my new home!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2011)

Another meat head welcome this place us the shit!


----------



## 1982 (Apr 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Another meat head welcome this place us the shit!



Yes!! this place is the shizznit!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## flexmob (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## cmack28 (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

hi


----------

